# "Accessibility" to the great foods...



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Some nice discoveries this past week....I'm sure many of you already know this stuff so feel free to tell me to get lost...

Petfooddirect and Heartypet.com...these guys offer some pretty nice deals for direct shipping to your home....and I'm finding that if you sign up for their auto delivery, they are very comparable to any local prices. 

Example...Petfooddirect gives you 15% off your price per bag if you go auto delivery. Heartypet gives you 50% off shipping for signing up auto delivery. 

And this doesn't take into account the deals I'm finding on a sporadic basis...IE-petfooddirect had free shipping over the weekend. I picked up Evo and Acana big bags for around 50 bucks/free shipping. This is cheaper than I've ever seen locally(I'm in Michigan). 

So we have no excuses for "not finding" the best foods locally 

No, I don't work for these guys, either. Just wanted to post in case some don't realize that these direct ship options exist and are pretty price comparable if you set them up right/wait for good deals. I seriously doubt many are buying Acana and EVO for less than $50/bag, no tax or shipping. 

good luck


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

If you get on petfooddirects email list they will periodically send you coupons for 20 or 22% off your order. I usually wait for one of these big coupons and then make a really big order for EVO and a bunch of stuff. I did place an order yesterday and they happen to have the EVO on sale in addition to the coupon so I got a double deal. They also had a brand of canned food I use on sale from $39 a case to 17.99. Be sure and check for their red tag sales.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I ordered 4 bags (from petfooddirect) of evo diffrent varieties over the weekend and got them all within 4 days! That was so nice when my UPS man just put them at the door! So NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin: Now if I can just get him to bring them in the house for me hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Wags, my experience with Petfooddirect was so positive that they have won me over as a permanent customer. I ordered everything on Friday of last week....on my porch yesterday(Wed.)....EVO and Acana waiting for me....all nicely boxed up...which was one of my questions-how does it come packaged. I was relieved to see how they package it-the food bags in a nice, tight fitting box. 

First class all the way. I would encourage anyone thinking of ordering from Petfooddirect to go ahead with it. 

My next step is to go ahead and get on the auto ship program...I'm just debating how to structure my rotation...IE-I'll probably rotate between Evo and Acana and Orijen...about one bag per month. 

Great, great, outstanding experience with Petfooddirect. 

I've heard similar experiences with Heartypet.com. I may give them a shot also.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with you ONEHUNDRED percent! So nice~ so convenient!
Loved the delivery right at the door! My husband is into woodworking~ building cabinets /doors/various things?(he's redoing the kitchen )~
( just a hobby) and so these nice boxes they come in are useful for him with buying selling tools and such! Gee its a win~win situation here haha~As I explained the 4 bags and how there was a sale~ no shipping fee ~ no tax to him woohoo! I'm not going to do the auto ship, but it is a nice way to go!I have not heard of the Heartypet.com but will check this out! Thanks for that tip!:smile:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Wags,

Funny you should say that...I'm an avid woodworker....I build Shaker style wall cabinets and am attempting to get started at Etsy.com....please don't think I'm trying to sell my stuff out here...just thought it was ironic that you said something about woodworking. 

take care

kbradleywoodworker by kbradleywoodworker on Etsy.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Small world! I only said about the wood working because of the boxes heehee! So ironic! I will have to have him look up your sight! He has made our front door, a cabinet for our fish tank the kids bunk beds, end tables, and other things ~well like I said he is redoing our kitchen area and will be making the cabinets. and the island a desk. We are redoing our kitchen dining room living room area! We opened up the walls and are now making it a great room kitchen area. He has made a couple things for others but I tend to keep him pretty busty here haha! He doesn't do this for a living just for a hobby ! He enjoys it so it is nice your doing this! Like I said small world! :smile:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Wags,

that's great. 

Hey, that wouldn't be a Beagle, would it? My Beagle(Itty Bitty Bradley) is one of the sweetest Dogs I have ever been around....and also one of the NAUGHTIEST little Dogs....

If you have a Beagle, you'll know what I mean


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

How often do you think they have free shipping? 
Since I live in a small town the shipping for me runs about $20 dollars per bag and I just can't afford that. I would love this option, but would almost always have to buy when there is free shipping.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha Lucky our Beagle haha! Got him form Evelyn Wiltermood beagle breeder! Took him to a different vet than I go to now and actually asked if he was pure bred! ((He after we had him for a couple months his legs went inward like pigeon toed.)) This vet knew the breeder and confirmed he was (he's pretty hairy for a beagle we thought so we assumed mixed haha) but he's the orneriest beagle I know We say Beagle with attitude! But then he can be loving comes up to you when he wants to be pet but loves to be brushed but then can snip at you (attitude) when he doesn't want you around! He will be 11 this June and at times he seems like a puppy. wants to play with fluffy soft toys only ha no balls no nothing but soft squishy toys! Age I guess! He's funny on walks too he hops a beagle bunny! He has his ways! Drives me crazy then is great! UGH Beagles haha! Funny dogs they are! Oh and I went to your web sight and that is a nice cabinet there! Hope you get a lot of business! Its a great thing to do! We love wood furniture and such!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Sara,

No idea on the frequency of their free ship offers. This is the first one I've seen in the last few months...if shipping is a real killer, I'd recommend loading up if you can when they have these deals.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks. I was thinking the same thing. Check the site often and when there is free shipping just load up. It would be really awesome if they had free shipping plus the food was on sale! :biggrin: Wonder how often that happens....:smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Sarahj- you have to sign up for their newsletter on their site and they will sent you notifications with coupons. 
They very seldom do the free shipping, but 20-22% off coupons are pretty good deals to, so watch out for those. 
Personally for me, they cover the cost of shipping if I get a 30 lb bag. 

Heartypet offers 50% off shipping pretty regularly, but you'll have to sign up to get their newletter, or sign up for automatic shipment and they will deduct 50% off each time.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Sara,

Funny you should ask....just this past weekend, I got a big bag of EVO for $52/free ship and a big bag of Acana for $50/free ship. 

I know the EVO was a sales price...not sure on the Acana. I think thats their regular price, which is actually very good.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Very cool.
There should be a thread where we can alert people of free shipping or if a certain food is on sale. Sounds like you did great!


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I think petfooddirect is overpriced.


check out this site.

www.thepethealthandnutritioncenter.com
All orders 45lbs or less ship for $8.95

29.7lb Orijen is $60.00
29.7lb Orijen 6 Fish $70.00
29.7lb Orijen Large Pup $61.00


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

SD,

You really think they are overpriced? I paid about $50 each for a bag of EVO and a bag of ACANA. Best prices I could find anywhere. Free shipping made it outstanding. I'll check out your site.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Ever time I have visited the site, I've never seen free shipping.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i think thwey are overpriced. they charge a lot more than my local feed store does on everything but evos. but evo was on sale according to kevin.

kwvin which evo do oyu feed your dogs?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

SD,

this wasn't highly advertised...you had to use a freehip50 code in the coupone code box.

Just checked out your site....decent prices...right there w/ petfoodirect as I could see....Acana was $53 vs. PFD $50...but I believe your site may be a bit cheaper shipping. Evo was right in line with what I paid also. 

thanks for the site.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Ever time I have visited the site, I've never seen free shipping.


I posted the link when I got the petfood direct coupon in the general talk sight. Maybe I should have put it under the dog discussion. I put it up I beieve this last friday !


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

yep, and I think you are the one I first heard it from, WAGS. 

Saved me a bunch of money. thank you.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> yep, and I think you are the one I first heard it from, WAGS.
> 
> Saved me a bunch of money. thank you.


Your welcome! It was no biggie! I'm though not trying to take credit I'm sure others got this offer too~ for this just thinking I maybe should have listed it someplace like the dog info section versus the general talk! Oh well I dont think they offer it anymore, but whoever took advantage of this it was a great deal heck I did get 4 bags haha! Stocked up for a bit!
Next time I see any of these I will put it in the dog discussion section!:smile:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i think thwey are overpriced. they charge a lot more than my local feed store does on everything but evos. but evo was on sale according to kevin.
> 
> kwvin which evo do oyu feed your dogs?


kervin bradley why do you always ignore me when i ask about what evo you feed your dogs, and if they like it? this is the 6th time ive asked?

sorry i guess i wont ask! just thought youd like to brag about how good evo is for your dogs.that is all.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I bought the Turkey and chicken formula regular size chunks $52.49 no tax no shipping fee then I bought the Turkey and chicken small bites $52.49 no tax no shipping fee for my beagle he likes the smaller food then the red meat formula $59.49 no tax or shipping fee and weight management $53.99 no tax or shipping fee. I also got 12 cans of BG Tripe 13.2 oz size for $22.99 no tax free shipping. set for a while!
My dogs love them! I have had no probelm with any of these formulas!
Next time in my rotation Orijen!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

saraj2878 said:


> How often do you think they have free shipping?
> Since I live in a small town the shipping for me runs about $20 dollars per bag and I just can't afford that. I would love this option, but would almost always have to buy when there is free shipping.


Usually if I use at least a 15% off coupon or more, it will pay for the shipping and then some. I can usually get at least an 18% off coupon. Be sure and play around with your amount in your check out cart, too. Sometime's I've noticed that a single 1 pound bag of treats will put me over into the next higher shipping catagory and really up my shipping so it won't be worth getting that bag of treats. But other times I can add a bunch more to my cart before I bump it up to the next level. I've been know to spend quite some time maximizing my coupon, shipping , and sale items, but in the end it is a lot cheaper then going to my local boutigue pet store which doesn't carry all the variety I like to buy and I don't pay tax. Plus you get the nice boxes!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

chowder said:


> Usually if I use at least a 15% off coupon or more, it will pay for the shipping and then some. I can usually get at least an 18% off coupon. Be sure and play around with your amount in your check out cart, too. Sometime's I've noticed that a single 1 pound bag of treats will put me over into the next higher shipping catagory and really up my shipping so it won't be worth getting that bag of treats. But other times I can add a bunch more to my cart before I bump it up to the next level. I've been know to spend quite some time maximizing my coupon, shipping , and sale items, but in the end it is a lot cheaper then going to my local boutigue pet store which doesn't carry all the variety I like to buy and I don't pay tax. Plus you get the nice boxes!


Thanks so much! I will sign up and watch for any deals. Makes since to play around with the checkout/basket to maximize your savings....:smile:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RC, go back to the Taste of the Wild thread and you'll find that I already answered your question. 

I'll give your attitude a pass on this one.


----------

